# toronto to vancouver flights



## chicklet (Jul 15, 2010)

Just wondering if this is the best possible price i could get for flights to vancouver.  I have checked Westjet and Sept 17 Toronto to Vancouver is $610.70 cdn for 2 people.  Returning from Victoria Sept 30 to Toronto $551.
I have been checking almost every day and they have come down just wondering if they will come down even further?  Any experts out there that can help me whether to book now or wait abit.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 15, 2010)

chicklet said:


> Just wondering if this is the best possible price i could get for flights to vancouver.  I have checked Westjet and Sept 17 Toronto to Vancouver is $610.70 cdn for 2 people.  Returning from Victoria Sept 30 to Toronto $551.
> I have been checking almost every day and they have come down just wondering if they will come down even further?  Any experts out there that can help me whether to book now or wait abit.



If you're on Westjet's e-mail list, they now have a promotion that takes 10% off flights.


----------



## chicklet (Jul 15, 2010)

The price i quoted was with Westjet's promo code/coupon.  It was in total $100 more for the flights.


----------



## CSB (Jul 15, 2010)

I booked in April and got return flight Toronto to Vancouver for $318 plus tax. The flight is in Aug/Sept.

There is no way of knowing if the fairs will go down again. I was looking before April and the fares were steady at around $225 - $245 one way. I decided to grab any fare that was under $200 one way and ended up with the above mentioned sale fare. This was with Westjet.


----------



## am1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Is the ticket your buying under a seat sale?  Westjet seems to do that once in awhile.  Have you checked with US carriers that would have a layover in the US.  That can be cheaper because of the anti competition laws Canada has.  Try to play around with the dates.  

West Jet only sells "one ways"  which makes it very nice when compared to Air Canada where one ways can be more then a return ticket is.  

I do not know of any 3rd party sites which offer rebates for booking West Jet that are cheaper then westjet.ca.  

You can always book now and cancel every 24 hrs if you are so inclined.

West Jet pricing can seem to be random.  YYC-MZT can be around the same price as YYZ-YYC-MZT.  

Call to see how many seats on the flight in questions have been sold.  

Peace of mind should be worth something.


----------



## chicklet (Jul 17, 2010)

I was told to look at flying into Seattle but that wound up costing $1100 us and it took alot longer.  Westjet had seats at reg. fare but i had a promo code which brough it down abit.   I will keep looking but i really want to get everything organized and without the flight nothing else can be booked.  I will just have to decide to book or risk it getting higher.


----------

